# Hanging Frame for Leds



## reck123 (8 Mar 2021)

Hi Forum members,

I have been asked to make a wooden frame to house some Led lighting fixtures. A led rectangle will sit on the lip within the frame and be attached via screws through the back of the lip.






The frame needs to be wall mounted. wall fixings are not something i have a lot of experience with and i would like to get some recommendations for this.

Should i use something like those key hole plates which i would attach / recess to the back of the frame or would something like a french cleat be the way to go.

bear in mind that the customer will be installing the frame to the wall himself so it needs to be fairly straight forward. any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Best regards,

Nick


----------



## TheTiddles (9 Mar 2021)

Give them a batten with two holes in that align with the keyhole plates, level the batten on the wall and drill through, makes mounting a doddle


----------

